# New ratings system..



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just opened the app this morning to notice some new ratings system...


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

Everyone driving for Uber are kind of entertaining.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

0to100 said:


> Just opened the app this morning to notice some new ratings system...


Nothing new from Uber is EVER good for drivers . . .


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Yup saw mine this morning. But I first read it as "you have 5 new complaints" haha whoops. Kinda worried me until I realized I read it wrong. But thanks uber, I love compliments over tips or better pay  if they can create this new compliment feature, they can also create a tipping feature!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a few compliments but somehow my ratings went down. Glad I only do this part time.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Yup saw mine this morning. But I first read it as "you have 5 new complaints" haha whoops. Kinda worried me until I realized I read it wrong. But thanks uber, I love compliments over tips or better pay  if they can create is new compliment feature, they can also create s tipping feature!


HA!! I thought the exact same thing too thinking I was reading "2 complaints" and realizing it was "2 compliments"


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

So heres a question has anyone seen there ratings drop since this started? Somehow I got a bunch of 5 star trips and my rating went down .03 Im wondering if uber is playing a game with the ratings again


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

A T said:


> So heres a question has anyone seen there ratings drop since this started? Somehow I got a bunch of 5 star trips and my rating went down .03 Im wondering if uber is playing a game with the ratings again


Hard to know since it just showed up today. It I'll keep an eye out. My ratings have dropped .04 just this last week anyway and for no apparent reason.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Hard to know since it just showed up today. It I'll keep an eye out. My ratings have dropped .04 just this last week anyway and for no apparent reason.


Ok so Im not going too crazy then.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

I havent seen it yet but I guess this is just to frustrate us more.


----------

